# Dummy RAM



## H_L

Hey ya,

Silly question but has anyone seen any dummy DDR4 ram sticks?

I have a motherboard that has 8 slots but I can only afford/need 4 sticks so I just wanted to fill the extra slots just to make it look better. I could fork out and get 8 sticks BUT that’s an overkill for my system I’d rather put money in elsewhere or save it.

Or if anyone has some faulty Corsair Vengeance RGB or G.Skill Trident Z RGB ram…Don’t care on speeds as the pins won’t be connected to the socket anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## beers

That sounds ridiculous.


----------



## johnb35

beers said:


> That sounds ridiculous.


Totally agree.


----------



## Cromewell

https://www.ebay.com/p/Dell-POWERED...-Blank-Filler-Plastic-05m8wd-5M8WD/1955188280


----------



## AlienMenace

I rather keep it empty for better air flow for the ones that u have.


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> https://www.ebay.com/p/Dell-POWERED...-Blank-Filler-Plastic-05m8wd-5M8WD/1955188280








Never thought they'd make that.

Agreed though, just leave it empty.


----------



## Cromewell

Darren said:


> Never thought they'd make that.
> 
> Agreed though, just leave it empty.


You see them in rackmount poweredges all the time, they claim it is to ensure proper airflow. I am not sure I believe they are really necessary though


----------



## JaredDM

This seems like an idea that an engineer with no concept of reality would try to sell you on.


----------



## Mldeboo

H_L said:


> Hey ya,
> 
> Silly question but has anyone seen any dummy DDR4 ram sticks?
> 
> I have a motherboard that has 8 slots but I can only afford/need 4 sticks so I just wanted to fill the extra slots just to make it look better. I could fork out and get 8 sticks BUT that’s an overkill for my system I’d rather put money in elsewhere or save it.
> 
> Or if anyone has some faulty Corsair Vengeance RGB or G.Skill Trident Z RGB ram…Don’t care on speeds as the pins won’t be connected to the socket anyway.
> 
> Cheers.



Gigabyte is coming out with a pair of Aorus 16GB rgb 3200 mhz DDR4 memory and includes 2 additional dummy sticks to do exactly what you want. I think its a pretty cool idea. I only wish more companies would do it. 
Here is the link...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pcgamesn.com/gigabyte-aorus-gaming-memory-dummy?amp


----------



## Agent Smith

Oh be an American and buy useless shit, i.e. more god damn RAM. LMAO


----------

